# Bonnie at the vet



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. What a day! This am I got up and fed all the dogs. (4) Bonnie was fine, and ate with zeal. Poop OK. About 20 minutes later I noticed she was huddled beside my roommate's foot. She picked her up. She was panting heavily, shivering, and generally looking miserable. The next 3 hours she continued to pant heavily, and look and act miserable. No vomiting, no diarrhea, no distented tummy, all limbs moved OK, nothing I could point to. Her tongue kept getting longer and longer with the panting. I called and they told me to bring her in the later pm. After 30 minutes I called and said "I'm coming in with her now". We got there, waited 20-30 minutes and saw another vet than we usually see. He did a complete px, and decided that he wanted x-rays and blood work. Only positive on px was a tracheal response when he palpated it. X-rays turned positive for a collapsed trachea. He thought she had gotten very upset when our smoke alarm battery chirp went off. He explained it as 'breathing through a straw'. He gave her some sedative, and sure enough she got better. She was there from 1pm to 5 pm. She is now sleeping in her pen, safe and sound. $$$! Xrays, and blood work, the sedative and the exam came to 284. dollars. We do have insurance on her, so that should help.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Susan so sorry about sweet little Bonnie. So glad she is OK xx


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my how scary, but happy she's ok!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad Bonnie is home and snuggled safely in her pen for the night. So sorry she went through that.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow it sounded like it happened so quick how scary. Pleased Bonnie is home sorry you both went through that


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

How chaotic  glad she's home now


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww! I'm so glad she's ok. I took the batteries out of my smoke alarms because they upset Midgie so much.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor little Bonnie...glad she is home and felling better....she must have been very frightened...and so scary for you also.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no, poor Bonnie  I'm glad she's back home now, though!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Bonnie avoided me like the plague yesterday! I guess she thought I was the bad person that took her to the vet! Today she is pretty much back to normal.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh gosh poor little Bonnie, I'm glad to hear everything's ok now.


----------

